# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  spot the fake.. Norma Deca's Comparisons Good info!

## ultimate muscle

Spot the fakes!

----------


## judge_dread

wow...it's almost identical! minor differences

----------


## KeyMastur

actually, aren't caps standard size ??

----------


## ajfina

nice avatar keym

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

The sticker that is attached on the box is white with the fake one and kinda bakingpaper coloured with the real one. The label has a different 2, but most important the watermark is missing when you put them under uv light.

----------


## Seajackal

Dutch, I really don't doubt that this motha ****as will even copy the water
mark in no time to make things even more difficult, you know that it's
possible to buy UV ink these days to make the job.

----------


## ...medX...

> Dutch, I really don't doubt that this motha ****as will even copy the water
> mark in no time to make things even more difficult, you know that it's
> possible to buy UV ink these days to make the job.


I agree SJ, it is easy, especially in my region... I know that students here use uv ink and pencil with uv light for cheating on exams...

----------


## Seajackal

You see that's not too faraway from this new feature to clear one more thing
to make fakes unspotable. Terrible.

----------

